# Kenpo in jersey



## Kenpoguy123 (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi everyone I'm moving to jersey in fhe chanell islands and was wondering are there any kenpo schools there I've looked online and can't find much. Does anyone know any with a good reputation and a legitimate instructor


----------

